# Sisal Rope rate of biodegradation



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been experimenting with several new ideas to attach & grow moss.
thus far I've worked with Nylon rope and Coconut fiber aka Coir fiber.

I found that Coir fiber bleaches and falls apart between 6-12 Months.

Can you give me an educated guess as to how quickly Sisal hemp rope
would bleach out (go from tan to white) and fall apart while submerged?


----------

